# Goin Nowhere Fast



## henryj (Feb 14, 2011)

Im not against it, but here is what people are seeing on Fox:

http://www.foxnews.com/

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2011/02/14/bullet-train/

vote here:

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2011/02/14/billions-bullet-train-hop-aboard/

Also, take the survey(you decide) and vote because right now planes and auto are beating the pants off rail. 10.85% vs 19.35% and 54.12%. You can vote multiple times so just vote and vote and vote until we at least get above planes. lol.


----------



## Spokker (Feb 14, 2011)

henryj said:


> You can vote multiple times so just vote and vote and vote until we at least get above planes. lol.


The poll doesn't actually decide anything so why would you even bother?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 15, 2011)

henryj said:


> Im not against it, but here is what people are seeing on Fox:
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/
> 
> ...


Dear sweet Jesus, even their polls are cast with unbelievable bias.


----------

